# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  vSports, Impakt Inc.

## Airicist2

vsports.me

impakt.com

youtube.com/@impakt.vsports

twitter.com/impakt_vsports

instagram.com/impakt.vsports

----------


## Airicist2

The Evolution of eSports to vSports by Impakt

Dec 27, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Impakt Launches Its Metaverse Fitness App 'vSports' on App Store and Play Store"

January 9, 2023

----------

